# intel h67 vs h77 chipsets



## kdfresh09

can anyone tell me if there are any "significant" improvements between the two?  thank you.


----------



## Cromewell

Looks like nothing major hardware-wise: http://ark.intel.com/compare/52807,64018

There may be other changes such as overclockability. Base processor support may be different in boards running the processors as well but that's usually just a BIOS update to fix.


----------



## FuryRosewood

ive seen iffiness with people upgrading old boards to newer chips, for sake of reliability, id get a 7 series if your going to use ivy.


----------



## kdfresh09

i wont be using ivy.  im using a i5 2320.  so no overclocking will be happening.  i think im just going to go with this board, since ive had it before, and it worked well.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157235

unless someone else can recomend a different one.  i have a strict criteria that it has to meet.  it must be a micro atx, 4 ram slots, usb 3.0 header, and im looking at asrock because it comes with xfast ram software, which will be very useful when the customer uses adobe premiere/photoshop.  its got to support raid as well, and needs to be under $100.  thanks


----------



## kdfresh09

SO....any thoughts or opinions on the board i linked?  still havnt bought on yet, but im hoping to decide on one by the by sunday, so i can order it monday.  thanks


----------

